# Race Simulator Cabinet



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*And for my next act....*



0-60 Magazine offered a PDF download for plans for an arcade racing cabinet:

http://www.0-60mag.com/online/?p=18342

Since I already have a regular arcade cabinet this seemed like another great thing to add to my basement. Unfortunately, the layout in the PDF is not to my liking and the font for the dimensions is horrible. The hood is also too large to get down my stairs, so I made some modifications and built it in Sketchup.







It's designed for a specific wheel, up to a 42" LCD, and a PS3. I plan to include a PC as well since the wheel they recommended works with both the PS3 and PC. I will probably make a few other modifications along the way. They only have 21" width for the racing seat, and depending on the model I but I may have to widen it. I'll also be adding a keyboard tray and cup holders. It's largely built from 1/2" MDF, although I may go with 3/4" MDP for the sides of the cabinet so I can use vinyl edge banding to protect the edges.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *And for my next act....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats neat Greg! Cool Sketchup work as usual. Your going to have some fun rec room!


----------



## BrianCollora (Feb 9, 2021)

gwurst said:


> *And for my next act....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi was wondering if you still had the plans for this by any chance. Would love to build one for my basement arcade.
Thanks


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *And for my next act....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure-do. Here you go:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cJTR8Lznba8f_2FixHGO8NOqfVPwv7GL/view?usp=sharing



> Hi was wondering if you still had the plans for this by any chance. Would love to build one for my basement arcade.
> Thanks
> 
> - BrianCollora


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*Cabinet's built. Now I just need some electronics!*

A couple days and about $250 worth of material and paint later and I have the cabinet assembled. I still need to get a race wheel, speaker system, and LCD display. I'll purchase them as money allows. The race seat was $150 off eBay.










This is the LCD shroud and it's heavy! Was not fun getting it down the stairs since there was no good place to grab it. Me and my buddy looped a couple straps under the edges and moved it that way.










The plans I downloaded went with 1/2" MDF everywhere but the seating platform. I prefer 3/4" on the main sides since I can then use vinyl T-Molding to protect the edges. Just rout a slot and hammer it on later.










This is the main seating area put together. The sides and tops are removable for easier moving later.










The steering wheel mounts here to an adjustable platform for depth and height.


















I had some latex primer tinted as dark as possible so the final black paint would cover better. Many people do not suggest painting MDF with latex paint due to water absorption. The only place you really get any kind of possible fuzzing is on the cut ends, and it's very minor and suitable for this kind of project. If this was furniture-grade work I might go with an oil-based paint instead.










I upholstered the seating area with speaker carpet and 3M #74 adhesive spray. Best place I found to get the carpet is at Parts Express in Springboro, OH.










It takes a long time to get to all those interior nooks and crannies!










Here's the completed cabinet with the seat installed. It is on sliders to adjust for different user heights.










The paint is an exterior-grade latex. I prefer the extra durability of exterior paints for these arcade cabinets.

I'll post another blog once I get all the equipment purchased and installed.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Cabinet's built. Now I just need some electronics!*
> 
> A couple days and about $250 worth of material and paint later and I have the cabinet assembled. I still need to get a race wheel, speaker system, and LCD display. I'll purchase them as money allows. The race seat was $150 off eBay.
> 
> ...


Mate you to much time on your hands LOL but i love it way to cool begsy first go when you'v finished


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Cabinet's built. Now I just need some electronics!*
> 
> A couple days and about $250 worth of material and paint later and I have the cabinet assembled. I still need to get a race wheel, speaker system, and LCD display. I'll purchase them as money allows. The race seat was $150 off eBay.
> 
> ...


very cool


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Cabinet's built. Now I just need some electronics!*
> 
> A couple days and about $250 worth of material and paint later and I have the cabinet assembled. I still need to get a race wheel, speaker system, and LCD display. I'll purchase them as money allows. The race seat was $150 off eBay.
> 
> ...


NOw that is the only way to play a good racing video game. Can't wait to see it completed.

CtL


----------



## david9951 (Sep 29, 2009)

gwurst said:


> *Cabinet's built. Now I just need some electronics!*
> 
> A couple days and about $250 worth of material and paint later and I have the cabinet assembled. I still need to get a race wheel, speaker system, and LCD display. I'll purchase them as money allows. The race seat was $150 off eBay.
> 
> ...


wow just like the arcade, wish i had the space for something like this.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*Let's go racing!!*

It's finished and I've very pleased. I also moved the light gun down to play shooting games on it as well. It's powered by a Playstation 3, and it also makes a nice seat for any games in general.

I bought a 37" 1080p LCD off Newegg for $450. The wheel was used for about $200 and the speakers were $75. I had the PS3, but I bought another used one to replace it for $190. All-told I have about $1000 in it.





































Here's a couple videos I shot of the rig in action:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid277.photobucket.com/albums/kk49/gwurst/Race%20Cabinet/rcside.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid277.photobucket.com/albums/kk49/gwurst/Race%20Cabinet/rcback.flv


----------



## TungOilTim (Aug 5, 2009)

gwurst said:


> *Let's go racing!!*
> 
> It's finished and I've very pleased. I also moved the light gun down to play shooting games on it as well. It's powered by a Playstation 3, and it also makes a nice seat for any games in general.
> 
> ...


As a racing game fan myself, I really like the nice job you've done here. I bet you can't wait for the new Gran Turismo to come out, huh?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Let's go racing!!*
> 
> It's finished and I've very pleased. I also moved the light gun down to play shooting games on it as well. It's powered by a Playstation 3, and it also makes a nice seat for any games in general.
> 
> ...


GT5 should be fun. I need to pickup the prologue as well. The difference between the wheel and a gamepad is night-and-day.


----------

